#ubuntu-sa 2012-03-30
<MohammadAleppo> السلام عليكم
<MohammadAleppo> أنا بحاجة لبرنامج ترجمة من العربية للإنكليزي وبالعكس
<MohammadAleppo> عم أستخدم نظام أوبنتو
<MohammadAleppo> قمت بتثبيت عدة برامج مثل
<MohammadAleppo> stardict
<MohammadAleppo>  وقمت بإضافة ( قاموس عرب ايز - ترجمة من اللغة اﻹنجليزية إلى اللغة العربية
<MohammadAleppo> بس ما عم يترجم
<MohammadAleppo> ممكن مساعدة ؟
